# Rat Fur Dye



## echoandwhisper

I was browsing the internet in total boredom yesterday and stumbled across the idea of dying your rats fur with food coloring.
Do people actually do this? Have any of you done this? Is it even safe?
Morally, I don't think its a great idea, but I guess people do it to dogs.
Does anyone dress their rats up? lol
Mine would look hot in a tutu... that I'm confident about


----------



## Kinsey

Often, people put food coloring on rats to tell them apart. Usually only a drop on their backs. It does not hurt them. Please don't try dying the whole rat. >.< It's cruel to poodles, and I doubt that much die could be good for thier little ratty system. I have never done this, because I've never needed to. I have an agouti hooded, a siamese, and a black hooded, but if you have three siamese boys, I could see where one would have a green dot, one would have a blue dot, and one would have none. People also frequently use Sharpie, a small mark on the base of the tail, to tell them apart.

Dressing them up- This I do. Santa hats, scarves, flags, etc, for pictures. I also took a series of photos of Romeo on a miniature couch when he was a baby. One of them is my avatar. So, go for the dressing up, but make sure the costume won't hurt them, and isn't too tight, and take it slowly with lots of treats so they don't get stressed. Don't put whole dresse on them or anything, but a tutu that was loose could be okay for a photoshoot.


----------



## HuncaMunca

I had a rat named Bandit when I was young that would wear a little cape sometimes when he was out playing. A friend made it for him, it was purple velvet with gold sequins at the bottom. He never tried to take it off and it was way too cute, I wish I had pictures. As long as their comfortable wearing something and they don't get hurt I can't see why a little dress-up time can't be fun.

And I don't understand why anyone would want to dye their entire rat a goofy color either, I think they're beautiful just the way they are .


----------



## karinulph

Food coloring usually doesn't work with rats. At least not with mine
Emmett licked it off in minutes
I don't think it is cruel at all just don't use chemical dyes or red dye. Some people use koolaid also
Sharpies are non toxic and are safe. I will be using them to ID my litter since some of them seem to look same colors
On dressing them, I have several clothing pieces I've made for my big boy  I love sewing those up haha


----------



## Rhasputin

There's nothing cruel about dying a rat, as long as you use safe dyes.

If you want a purple rat, boil some beets in water, and use the liquid (cooled!) to dye them.
There are oher veggies that can do that as well, in different colours.

Koolaid is also another safe dye. 
You can make it into a paste, and even colour your rat rainbow, or paint on designs! They won't last more than a few days at best, but it's neat!

Henna, will also dye a rat's fur.


----------



## Kiko

I think as long as chemicals are avoided its fine. My PEW was once RED cause I gave them some messy treats and they groomed and groomed and got it all ver his fur it was cool.


----------

